# I'm getting another BiOrB



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm getting another BiOrB off a freind. 
Its a complete setup with stand and fish
and its costing me £50 but i may be able to knock her down. 
I can't wait. I'm going to use one for my tropical fish
and the other for my grandaughters goldfish
and i will be able to buy her a few more. 
I'm well chuffed.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

WooooHoooo getting my new BiOrB on thursday.
And for the price of £25 (freinds offer) 
I'm quite excited now lol.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you for that info.

here is the BiOrB i'm getting... 
Only one more day to wait yay.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I do like them..

I mybe ask santa for a small tropical one with couple neons and guppies in it...

Looks well good


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

scosha37 said:


> I do like them..
> 
> I mybe ask santa for a small tropical one with couple neons and guppies in it...
> 
> Looks well good


I liked them as soon as they came out a few years ago.
Santa gave me one for xmas last year.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

ive had fancy goldfish in mine for years with no problems at all


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> I liked them as soon as they came out a few years ago.
> Santa gave me one for xmas last year.


OOH nice i like.... i will need to speak nice to santa..



shortbackandsides said:


> ive had fancy goldfish in mine for years with no problems at all


My goldfish are to big i think to go in one that why i would like a small one for small fish..


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Iv'e now got my new tank. Its not a BiOrB but its called an AQUA-EL
and its 45lt and it came with 3 Neon tetra, 5 Head & Tail lights, 
and a Glass fish that is totally amazing. I have added
my 3 tiny guppies, 1 tiny cat fish and a Garami. 
It now looks stunning. 
All fish that came with it have survived the journey
and survived the night.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> Iv'e now got my new tank. Its not a BiOrB but its called an AQUA-EL
> and its 45lt and it came with 3 Neon tetra, 5 Head & Tail lights,
> and a Glass fish that is totally amazing. I have added
> my 3 tiny guppies, 1 tiny cat fish and a Garami.
> ...


Cool.... Now weres the Pictures..


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

You could have had mine for free, I am throwing it out as I got a new tank


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Guinevere13 said:


> You could have had mine for free, I am throwing it out as I got a new tank


Pop it on eBay. People pay stupid amounts for them.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Guinevere13 said:


> You could have had mine for free, I am throwing it out as I got a new tank


I wouldn't mind another one lol


----------



## Animal Mother (Nov 1, 2009)

Biorbs are like little torture chambers for fish.


----------



## Animal Mother (Nov 1, 2009)

Fishyfins said:


> and often fish dying very slow drawn out and painful deaths


I know, it's extremely sad. As we both know the general public are poorly informed about fishkeeping. THe industry doesn't help the cause though does it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Animal Mother said:


> Biorbs are like little torture chambers for fish.





Fishyfins said:


> you either love them or you hate them. 90% of the fishkeeping community (myself inclusded) hate them. they are ok if done right, but as ive said before in this thread, they have huge problems.
> 
> problems are low surface area leading to low oxygen levels, meaning you cant put many fish in the tanks, and pitifully underpowered filter, again meaning you cant put many fish in the tank. all in all, biorbs look cool, and as long as you only put a few small fish in a tank (say 5 or 6 tetras or danios in a 30L one), then they are fine. but too many people overstock them, or even worse, put goldfish in, which leads to huge problems, and often fish dying very slow drawn out and painful deaths


Now that's what I want to hear! Don't forget the complications with cleaning the darn things...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Fishyfins said:


> oh yeah! i forget about that, yet im the one who has to clean the darn ones at work! much harder to clean than a regular square glass tank!


?? I find my far easier to clean than my old rectangular tank..


----------



## Corporate Gifts (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe a betta fish and a couple of corydoras to clean.

You should generally stick to the rule of one small fish per gallon.

For example, you could have three platies and a betta and a cory.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Corporate Gifts said:


> Maybe a betta fish and a couple of corydoras to clean.
> 
> You should generally stick to the rule of one small fish per gallon.
> 
> For example, you could have three platies and a betta and a cory.


That's rather incorrect if you ask me...

'Guidelines' as they are called don't apply to fishkeeping, especially where stocking is concerned. The only way to go about stocking an aquarium is to use research and pure common sense.

Corydoras are certainly not recommendable for Bi-orbs, all species (apart from _Corydoras pygmaeous_) require a tank much larger than 30 litres, and in any case the substrate isn't suitable for these fish. The damage that can result to the delicate area around the mouth can lead to fungal infectons.


----------

